# Smoking around Tarantulas??



## TheDon (Apr 22, 2003)

Just curious... as of right now I smoke but trying to quit (arent we all) but anyways im just curious if anyone else smokes and if they do it around their T's? I have my T's in their own room right now but I am moving soon and just curious if it is ok to smoke in the same room as them? 

TheDon


----------



## Buspirone (Apr 22, 2003)

No its not OK to smoke around your Tarantulas. Use them as an additional reason to strengthen your resolve to quit.   good luck!


----------



## bodc21 (Apr 22, 2003)

not good at all could kill them very harmful if you care about your tarantulas keep that <poopie> outside


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheDon _
> *Just curious... as of right now I smoke but trying to quit (arent we all) but anyways im just curious if anyone else smokes and if they do it around their T's? I have my T's in their own room right now but I am moving soon and just curious if it is ok to smoke in the same room as them?
> 
> TheDon *


Smoking period is bad. I've never smoked but all the loved ones I know who have smoked cigarettes have died very painful, deteriorating deaths because of it, especially my beloved Grandmothers who would probably still be alive today if they never smoked in the first place. And second hand smoking is even worse. I can imagine what it would do to a poor spider who has exterior lungs.


----------



## RugbyDave (Apr 22, 2003)

I smoke, but not around my T's -- nicotine is bad for them!

of all the people i know who have died from cancer (5 people), only one died from smoking, and it was my grandmother. She died the most peaceful, nice death -- just went to sleep and never woke up. Man,i hope i go that way.

and i'm in medical school too!
you'd be surprised how many doctors smoke cigs/marijuana!

crazy.

but back to the Ts -- DON'T SMOKE AROUND THEM. and if you want to quit, DO IT. I'm pretty fine smoking a pack a month... and if you don't want to quit, dont!

fact is: emissions in most major cities are 10 times more cancerous than nicotine!
Just BE CAREFUL AROUND YOUR T'S!

good luck quitting if you want!
peace,
 davee


----------



## SoCalKyle (Apr 22, 2003)

Ive actually smoked around a Rosehair, but it wasnt cigarettes mosta the time!! And she didnt seem to have a problem.


----------



## conipto (Apr 22, 2003)

Well, I smoke all day long.  I make it a habit not to smoke when handling, or not to blow smoke into cages.. and they don't seem to care.  I also scrub my hands as best I can BEFORE handling to get the possible nicotine residue off of me.

Bill


----------



## RugbyDave (Apr 22, 2003)

Yeah, i'm not sure of how THC affects, lung-wise, the T -- i think its not as harsh as nicotine.. and i guess as long as there's no tobacco in the spliff/joint it's not AS bad as plain cig smoke around the T --

i'm not sure. I don't there are any studies regarding marijuana SMOKE around T's ---  i would venture that it's not that good, so try to keep it to a minimum.

pure, clean air for my T's 

peace,
 dave


----------



## Mendi (Apr 22, 2003)

Nicotine is one of the very best insecticides known to man, and it will kill Ts just as quick as any pest bug. I smoke, but I go outside the house for that and always clean up very well before handling any of my Ts


----------



## ArachnoJoost (Apr 22, 2003)

I don't smoke around my spiders, also because they are in my bedroom and I don't like to sleep in smokey air...
Don't know where I found this (quite some time ago), but I thought it would be funny to show here, it's a study about the web-making of spiders under influence of different substances:


----------



## ArachnoJoost (Apr 22, 2003)

...and the other three:


----------



## SkyeSpider (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mendi _
> *Nicotine is one of the very best insecticides known to man, and it will kill Ts just as quick as any pest bug. *


I have a friend who works for an extermination company. He told me about the pesticide benifits of nicotine about a year ago. Most of what he sprays with is just concentrated nicotine. That's what got him to quit smoking. It's pure poison!

-Bryan


----------



## kellygirl (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RugbyDave _
> *I smoke, but not around my T's -- nicotine is bad for them!
> 
> of all the people i know who have died from cancer (5 people), only one died from smoking, and it was my grandmother. She died the most peaceful, nice death -- just went to sleep and never woke up. Man,i hope i go that way.
> ...




Excuses excuses.  I hope you won't give that advice to your future patients.  Research plainly shows that cigarettes can kill you.  I'm glad that your grandmother was not in pain when she died but not everyone is that fortunate.  My grandfather deteriorated towards the last years of his life as the lung cancer consumed him.  A death due to smoking can be incredibly painful and TOTALLY avoidable.  Ask people who have to get stomas (sp?).  Ask people whose kids end up getting lung cancer from their parents' second hand smoke.  Ask people who have chronic breathing problems due to "a pack a day" and can't survive without a respirator.  Hey, do your thing but don't try to pretend that isn't killing you by saying "such and such does it" or "hey this is worse."  Your logic is flawed.

kellygirl


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RugbyDave _
> *I smoke, but not around my T's -- nicotine is bad for them!
> 
> of all the people i know who have died from cancer (5 people), only one died from smoking, and it was my grandmother. She died the most peaceful, nice death -- just went to sleep and never woke up. Man,i hope i go that way.
> ...


The most recent Grandmother that I really loved dearly and miss so very much who died from smoking died a very slow and painful death of suffocation. Her lungs both collapsed. Every minute touch sent rivers of pain through her body. In fact, she was in pain 24 hours a day because her blood could not get oxygen from the lungs because her lungs couldn't function at all.


----------



## TheDon (Apr 22, 2003)

ok just checkin... I have never as of yet smoked around my T's but I just thought I would double check... I have a sign up on the door to the room that the tarantulas are in and it says NO smoking, nicotine is poisonous to tarantulas. Just so maybe one of my friends who drops by doesnt walk in there with a cigarette.  < Please, no discussion of illegal activities... it's in the rules for a reason. -MI >  I guess I will just continue to not smoke around them cause it will just save me worrying about them dieing on me.

Thx for the replies

peace

TheDon


----------



## medizinmann (Apr 22, 2003)

hi !
me and my wife are smoking now the last few years also in our home( 3 packs the day together), and in every room are living T's...yes, it is a poison, but our windows are open, and i think the concentration doesn't reach...every spider is fine...equal the grammostola actaeons, the psalmopeus irminias or avicularia or...
instead of having many dead spiders i can count their slings...
i don't want to tell everyone he has to smoke near to the T's, but the damage at em can't be very massive...if you don't blow it with a little pipeline  in it...

i hope, you are excusing my english...
best wishes from hannover
marc


----------



## Godzilla2000 (Apr 22, 2003)

Welcoime to the boards medizinmann !  I think you made your point quite clearly. At least I understood what you were saying. I think it's good that you want to excercise your grasp of English. Posting in English speaking Messageboards is the best way to practice it and learn the grammar.


----------



## medizinmann (Apr 22, 2003)

thank you. 10 years ago in school english was no problem, but after it i only learned french...but now...after registration...i also think writing here will bring it back in my mind...

marc


----------



## Infinity (Apr 22, 2003)

It seems that I recall reading or hearing something a while back to the effect that smoking around T's can lead to difficult or problematic molts...  someone else may remember more on this. :?


----------



## RugbyDave (Apr 22, 2003)

Godz  and Kelley-

sorry about the loss of family. at least they werent attacked by T's... anyways..


DEATH SUCKS! it does, whether its smoking or car crash or whatever.. and I have no excuses -- like i said, if someone wants to quit, DO IT, if not, FINE DON'T.. it just bothers me when people complain about something in their life and then do NOTHING about it...


i'm just pointing out that people say "ciggs kill you" and i say "yeah, so do trucks, bugs, cars, guns, knives, and pollution" -- point is, who the hell cares, as long as your happy and not smoking around the T's   If you want to quit, good. If not, good also.. no excuses whatsoever.. man, its really hard to get part of your personality out over the internet.. it comes out really negative and sarcastic.. good thing for the smiles!

day-um 
peace,
 dave


----------



## MizM (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by conipto _
> *Well, I smoke all day long.  I make it a habit not to smoke when handling, or not to blow smoke into cages.. and they don't seem to care.  I also scrub my hands as best I can BEFORE handling to get the possible nicotine residue off of me.
> 
> Bill *


Same here. When I smoke in the house, there have to be (AT LEAST) two opposing windows and a fan on. I can't STAND to smoke in a closed room or car.

That's just life y'all. Some of us smoke, some of us don't, some of our Ts smoke, some of them don't! live and let live and do what makes YOU happy!!


----------



## kellygirl (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RugbyDave _
> *Godz  and Kelley-
> 
> sorry about the loss of family. at least they werent attacked by T's... anyways.. *



Um... I guess that was a joke... pretty insensitive.

No, you know what?  I'm not gonna get into it, I think I said enough in the other thread.  No need to go on a further tangent.

kellygirl


----------

